
Notion – The Hassle-Free JavaScript Toolchain Manager - pimterry
https://www.notionjs.com/
======
equalunique
I prefer Nix/Guix for this type of application, but I'm glad more solutions
are coming to fill a critical need.

------
type0
So is this like nvm, but written in Rust?

------
verdverm
Synergetic package for framework toolchain (webpack, Babel, react/angular/Vue)

[https://github.com/sysgears/create-apollo-
app](https://github.com/sysgears/create-apollo-app)

